# Michigans Discovery Weekend Jan. 27-29 Offers Women an Opportunity to Explore Ice



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

The Department of Natural Resources will offer a Winter Discovery Weekend  designed to give women an opportunity to try a variety of outdoor skills in a fun, safe and non-competitive environment  Jan 27-29 at the Ralph A. MacMullan Conference Center in Roscommon. The event is part of the DNRs Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program, and classes are geared toward beginners, with no skill level required.

Participants choose three classes from among several topics offered, including ice fishing, self-defense basics, wilderness first aid, snowshoeing, hiking, turkey and duck hunting and basic pistol shooting.

Guests should plan to arrive Friday evening between 4 and 9 p.m. On Saturday, guests participate in morning and afternoon classes (three hours each) with breakfast, lunch and dinner provided as part of the paid package. All sessions are taught by experienced volunteer instructors who enjoy the outdoors and have a true desire to share it with others.

The Ralph A. MacMullan Conference Center is located on the north shore of Higgins Lake at 104 Conservation Dr. in Roscommon. The registration fee is $225 and includes two nights of lodging, four meals, all instruction and materials. Registration deadline is Jan. 12.

For registration forms and information on this and other BOW programs, visit www.michigan.gov/bow, call 517-241-2225 or email [email protected].

BOW is a noncompetitive program in which each individual is encouraged to learn at her own pace. The emphasis is on the enjoyment, fun and camaraderie of outdoor activities, and sharing in the success of one another.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.




More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------



## shorthairgirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That sounds really cool! 

-From the 'smart' phone-


----------

